
Hadoop & Startups - drusenko
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/17/hadoop-startups-where-open-source-meets-business-data/
======
bauchidgw
[http://tcfast.com/2011/07/17/hadoop-startups-where-open-
sour...](http://tcfast.com/2011/07/17/hadoop-startups-where-open-source-meets-
business-data/) (readable version)

------
pella
_"Hadoop futures and enhancements"_

[http://www.dbms2.com/2011/07/10/hadoop-futures-and-
enhanceme...](http://www.dbms2.com/2011/07/10/hadoop-futures-and-
enhancements/)

 _Monash Research / Hadoop news :_

[http://www.dbms2.com/category/products-and-vendors/hadoop-
pr...](http://www.dbms2.com/category/products-and-vendors/hadoop-products-and-
vendors/)

------
acangiano
For those living in Toronto and interested in Hadoop, we are trying to
bootstrap a local Hadoop User Group here: <http://www.meetup.com/TorontoHUG/>

~~~
pella
Hadoop : 58 Meetup Groups worldwide

<http://hadoop.meetup.com/>

------
nivertech
"Hadoop is technologically superior"???

\- Cost-effective? Yes.

\- Pragmatic? Yes.

\- Technologically superior? No!

~~~
Rokks
What do you see as being better than hadoop?

~~~
nivertech
There is no one-size-fit-all.

Hadoop/MR initially was addressing narrow niche for large-scale consumer
Internet companies and now it's pitched as a silver bullet.

